# Перидуральная анестезия и зонд "Паши"



## Светлана Александровна (20 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте.

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию рассказ о мини-операции «зонд Паши» по методу доктора Паши, доктора арабского происхождения, живущего и работающего в Германии.

Меня в августе 2014, в возрасте 44-х лет, настигла межпозвонковая грыжа нижнего отдела позвоночника.

Я являюсь пациентом с хронической болью с 27-ми лет (ревматизм) и к боли привыкла. Поэтому я терпеливо ждала, что специфическая и нового рода для меня боль рассосется, как бывало это раньше: два раза в год меня скручивало и я ходила буквой «зю» в течение недели-двух, а потом распрямлялась и даже ухитрялась заниматься домашней физкультурой с неплохими результатами (йога, пилатес - наличие рельефных мышц живота и спины).

В сентябре я ходила на акупунктуру, пила две недели горчайший сбор китайских трав из аптеки – мой домашний доктор является апологетом КТМ, китайской традиционной медицины и уверяет меня, что у меня слабая Ци. Услуги терапевта в виде акупунктуры частично оплачивает моя мед.страховка.

В сентябре-октябре я была 3 недели на море одном из регионов в Греции и усердно лежала на горячем песке, а в воде занималась аква-балетом.

Боль упорно сидела, распространялась разрядом грозы по левому полупопию и левой ноге и стопа стала неметь.

В ноябре я была у физиотерапевта, которая показывала мне упражнения на укрепление брюшного пресса (хотя он у меня весьма укреплен), а также мне там делали «фанго» - горячие обертывания. Фанго помогло мне как мертвому припарки. Физиотерапевт заставляла меня делать на кушетке кунстштюки и, качая головой, говорила «Нет, это у Вас не грыжа, при грыже Вы бы такой затейливой стойки сделать не смогли бы.»

В феврале 2015 я, после 3-х месяцев ожидания в очереди на МРТ, таки попала в трубу, где и выяснилось, что у меня грыжа - Bandscheibenvorfall.

В марте я посетила нейрохирурга Х., который посмотрев снимки и меня, предложил сделать обезболивание по методу Паши, а если зонд Паши окажется в моем случае бессильным, то он будет готов обсуждать со мной возможность дальнейшей операции.

После приема я долго сидела в комнате ожидания с бумагами для заполнения анкет и разъяснения сути зондирования по методу Паши и думала, стоит ли на это идти, прочитав о возможных рисках и о 80% надежды на успех.

На прошлой неделе, 12 марта, мне в больнице за 15 минут, под местной анестезией, поставили «зонд». Зонд выглядит тонкой пластикой трубочкой и двумя металлическими кольцами (электродами), через которые в операционном зале осуществили электрические разряды, а также через который поступает в течение 5-ти дней медикамент Ropiraccein, если я правильно прочитала на гигантском шприце, который был запрограммирован на автоматическое постоянное впрыскивание и был укреплен на «мобильной вешалке», которую я постоянно с собой таскала, даже в туалет.

Изначально, после операции, мне капали 1,5 в час медикамента, но эта доза оказалась для меня велика, вызвав онемение ступни, и позже дозу уменьшили до 0,5 в час.

На 6-й день меня выписали из больницы, предварительно удалив зонд, я заплатила 60 евро за 6 дней пребывания, остальное платит моя мед.страховка.

На сегодня после мини-операции прошло 7 дней. Эффект обезболивания должен держаться 3 недели. В начале апреля я должна показаться своему нейрохирургу, который меня оперировал.

В настоящий момент у меня нет острой боли, есть эхо боли. Вчера при пешей прогулке у меня сильно онемела нога и стопа, что я толкую как прежнее давление на нервные окончания, только разница в том, что я пока нахожусь под действием антиболевого медикамента.

Хочу отметить, что внедрение «зонда Паши» поставлено в больнице, где я находилась, на поток. А также есть сведения, что рано или поздно, пациенты, прошедшие через мини-операцию «зондирования» Паши все равно вынуждены оперироваться по-серьезному...

С уважением,

Светлана


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2015)

Хорошо.
Все получится.


----------



## Светлана Александровна (17 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте, дорогие товарищи.

Итак, состояние дел на настоящий момент таково:

Чуть более года меня не беспокоила моя грыжа. С апреля 2015 по август 2016. Я была довольна результатом зондирования по методу арабского доктора Паши. Занималась даже в тренажерном зале.

Однако в середине августа грыжа вернулась в полном объеме, с некоторой разницей лишь в том, что если до зондирования я имела боли во время сидения и сна на животе, то в настоящее время сижу я без труда, а вот стоять и ходить - больно. При возникновении острой боли в левом полупопии и по всей длине левой ноги мне необходимо присесть на пару минут. Некоторое облегчение приносит старый добрый диклофенак.

Сегодня я была у своего доктора Х. со старым снимком МРТ.
Он посмотрел на снимок, удивился размеру грыжи и задался вопросом, почему он сразу не предложил мне в 2015 сделать "нормальную" операцию. Я сделала вид, что не удивилась: доктор он хороший и мужчина видный, зачем припоминать прошлое? Тем более год прошел без болей!

По его настоянию я должна сделать новый снимок.
МРТ и повторный визит со свежим снимком к доктору Х. будет в середине ноября.

С уважением,

Светлана


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2016)

Посмотрим что будет в ноябре.
Проанализировали, почему обострение.


----------



## Светлана Александровна (21 Окт 2016)

Кстати, да, проанализировали  Вместе с нейрохирургом Х. Я расплакалась на приеме. 
В мае 2016 у меня случилась семейная неурядица на фоне гео-политического кризиса в Украине (я родом из Донецка).
Принимаю в настоящий момент амитриптилин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2016)

Амитриптилин, пожалуй надо принимать всем.
Это я про гео-политические конфликты.


----------



## Светлана Александровна (20 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие товарищи, здравствуйте, доктор Ступин,

У меня есть некоторые новости относительно состояния моего здоровья и болевых ощущений в нижнем отделе позвоночника. Новости неплохие – боль значительно уменьшилась, я чувствую себя гораздо лучше.

Итак, в ноябре 2016 года я сделала еще один снимок МРТ, от введения гадолиниума я отказалась.

Через неделю я пришла со снимком и письменным заключением от МРТ-рентгенолога к своему нейрохирургу Х., который внедрил в меня зонд Паши в марте 2015.

На этот раз доктор никакой операции не предлагал, даже стандартной. И надо сказать, прием меня не совсем удовлетворил. Я даже стала подумывать, не пойти ли мне к его конкуренту, доктору Аль Кхалафу. Когда-то они были партнерами в одном помещении, но сейчас резидируют в разных концах одного и того же здания 

Я пострадывала от болей, хотя на приеме у нейрохирурга отметила, что они стали несколько меньше, не такие острые как в августе-сентябре-октябре.

На руках у меня были заключения двух МРТ и я решила их внимательно почитать, хотя ничего там для непосвященного непонятно.

Однако я заметила, что оба заключения описывают «неправильное положение тораколюмбальное», «неправильное выпрямление? нижнего отдела позвоночника».

Я задумалась, что это может означать? Да, у меня лордоз, да, у меня ревматизм по виду болезни Бехтерева (HLA-B27 присутствует, в 12 лет я стремительно окостенела, не могла стать в первую балетную позицию, хотя в 7 лет даже отобрали в балетную школу по физическим данным).

Зад с детства у меня был отклячен назад, даже подружки с плоской жопой смеялись надо мной. Ходила на восточные единоборства и ни разу тренер не поправлял мою стойку с откляченным задом. И в немецком журнале для больных морбус Бехтеревым тоже прочитала года три назад «Выпячивайте зад назад, нам это полезно».

А вот сейчас делаю упражнения из «8 брокатов» из тай чи цюань и там есть указание: в позе наездника зад не оттопыривать. Ага, тааак, а может мне зад втягивать, подумала я три недели назад. Ведь напрягает ягодицы мой муж при долгом стоянии, я это отметила. Да и одиозная Лена Миро тоже писала, что «таз надо подкручивать». И на днях я прочитала, что у людей с лордозом ягодичные мышцы слабые. Но ведь на что-то людям даны эти огромные мышцы, значит ими надо работать, и не только в тренажерном зале?

Так случилось, что сознательно напрягать ягодицы во время стояния, сидения, танцев я стала вместе с сеансом иглоукалывания у своего домашнего доктора. И, о чудо, после третьего сеанса мне сильно полегчало! В первые два сеанса в начале декабря 2016 я не заметила улучшения. Доктор ставил мне с иголками и банки. Третий сеанс был перед рождественскими каникулами.

К концу декабря я стала гулять без болей, стоять без болей.

Четвертый сеанс акупунктуры состоялся 12 января 2017, на котором я радостно сообщила своему домашнему доктору о положительных изменениях. О своих манипуляциях с жопными мышцами я постеснялась рассказать. Может, сделаю это чуть позже.

С доктором мы решили продолжить поддерживающую терапию, иглоукалывание я буду делать каждые две недели, а не раз в неделю как в декабре.

С уважением,

Светлана


----------

